# Yellow Bourbon Coffee Roasters



## Fyoosh (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone here tried them?

I couldn't resist the lovely packaging and good words I've read about them elsewhere, so bought a couple boxes.

I'm currently not doing justice to the Nicaraguan. My V60 technique needs practice.


----------



## TTM (Nov 7, 2017)

I've switched to YB as my supplier now after really enjoying the espresso blend. It's all I drink now, but should try some of the others as I've heard both but praise.


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm currently drinking their Brasil Mantiquieras de Minas which I'm really liking


----------



## Mradrock (Mar 8, 2018)

+1 to the minas - love it even with my limited coffee skills.


----------



## maddernj (Jun 12, 2020)

Am currently consuming 1kg of their espresso blend every 2 weeks....


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm enjoying the Kenyan Mukangu AA. I've found I've had to go a bit finer than usual to make the most of it in a V60.

I'm looking forward to trying the Kinini Estate after this month's LSOL https://yellowbourbon.net/collections/shop/products/rwanda-rutonde-origin-kenya


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Probably against the grain here but can't say I was keen on the beans I bought. Also when I went i found the shop to be a bit clique-y


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> Probably against the grain here but can't say I was keen on the beans I bought. Also when I went i found the shop to be a bit clique-y


 I can understand what you mean about the shop. When I first went in as a complete beginner, the layout seemed a bit intimidating as it is such a small space and the seating is right by the roasting equipment etc. But the staff have always been really friendly and helpful with my questions. In more normal times, they do monthly free workshops to help people learn which I thought were great.

On the beans, I have really enjoyed their lighter offerings but have generally found the darker ones aren't for me. I wasn't so fussed by the Tanzanian they had recently and their decaf is darker than I like (a problem I find with many roasters) but it did have a great finish/aftertaste. The Ethiopians, Kenyans and Rwandans I have had there have been right up my street though and they had a Cajamarca a while ago that had an incredible finish.


----------



## Keeper (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes I'm using them now after a visit to the shop, good service so far.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Been buying beans from Steve since he opened YBCR and before that from Bella Barrista when he worked there and I then discovered he had also worked at Monmouth years ago so it transpires I have been buying from him for many many years. He tends to know the kinds of things we prefer and has always looked after us well.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

YB was my go-to in Northampton when travelling there for work. Last time I went there with my brother on the way to BB to buy the Dalian. I had a conversation with the barista about what ratio she was using (the espresso was quite sour, though I hadn't raised any complaint at this stage). She told me that espresso is "always 18g in and 36g out". I queried whether that might change depending on the bean, and she stood by the fact it was always that ratio. I don't think patronising is the word for the way she said it, but I thought she might intuit that I knew more than most coffee drinkers by the questions I was asking


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

filthynines said:


> YB was my go-to in Northampton when travelling there for work. Last time I went there with my brother on the way to BB to buy the Dalian. I had a conversation with the barista about what ratio she was using (the espresso was quite sour, though I hadn't raised any complaint at this stage). She told me that espresso is "always 18g in and 36g out". I queried whether that might change depending on the bean, and she stood by the fact it was always that ratio. I don't think patronising is the word for the way she said it, but I thought she might intuit that I knew more than most coffee drinkers by the questions I was asking


 Some roasters , SQM for one tend to roast their espresso roasts to be effective at 1:2 Ish.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Some roasters , SQM for one tend to roast their espresso roasts to be effective at 1:2 Ish.


 I wouldn't quibble with that. This barista was telling me that all espresso was that ratio.


----------



## 1ntense (Aug 26, 2017)

I've been in the shop before and found the owners attitude a bit arrogant.

Wasn't a pleasant experience for me, I spend my money with people/companies that I like therefore won't be spending with them unfortunately.


----------

